# Crappies- cicadas



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Will crappies eat cicadas? Raider<><>


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes, they will eat them. In Port Clinton there's a company that make a cicada lures in 1/16 oz and 1/8 oz in either gold or silver with different color trims.
I have used both sizes and the 1/16oz doesn't do bad when the crappie are in spawn, for the vibrations the lure puts out can be felt all the way through your rod. There's better lures on the market , but they do work. The 1/8 oz silver I have used on white bass with good success. 
Now as to live ones, ya got me how good they do.
Hope it helps,
JimG


----------

